# Dajeti2



##  (Dec 16, 2005)

Tina asked me to post this through Jeramy , 

She tripped over some boots that got left laying inthe wrong place and has injured her knee to thepoint where she cant get up and get tothe computer , She has had problems with this kneein the past and the Ligament never healedright and now another Injury has made it worse , Iam tryingto talk her into going to the ERtonight and having it lookedat. stubborn broad geesh . 

She is going to be sidelinedand off line for a little while , at least until itheals enough to be able to get to the computer .Could everyone please say a prayer for a speedyrecovery ? Thanks Everyone .


----------



## Lissa (Dec 16, 2005)

ray:


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 16, 2005)

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh no I hope she goes to Er to have that looked at. Prayers on the way.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2005)

:grown: Dogarn Boots! :X

Trying to talk her into going to the ER, gypsy, is like trying to talk you to go to the doctor when you're in trouble.

Hope she's keeping it on ice.

You know we'll be sending out prayers and thoughts from here.

-Carolyn


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 16, 2005)

ray:


----------



## m.e. (Dec 16, 2005)

Prayers for a quick recovery...







~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 16, 2005)

Gypsy, tell her she has to go to the ER, I hatethe hospital too but they have some excellent painkillersthere! LOL  Hope she gets better soon, we are all praying for her.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 16, 2005)

ray:

Gypsy, i hope you can convince her to go to the ER. or at least to herfamily doctor soon. i know how she feels though, i hate hospitals.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had my share of knee problems but neverhad surgery even though it was sugested. With that type ofinjury, she needs to have it looked at and fixed. If notitwill just get worse to where it may not be able to be repaired.

ed


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 16, 2005)

prayres 4 tina she is one of the bunch of people that make me feel welcome in the chat roomray:


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 16, 2005)

ray: Sending prayers for Tina.

I have had bad knee problems at times so I really feel for her.

Hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh no! I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Dec 16, 2005)

ray:Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh no...poor Tina...I do hope shegoes to the ER, or manages to see a doctor soon, just to make surethere is nothing that needs to be corrected. I'll definitely add myprayers for a speedy recovery.

Feel better soon, Tina...here's a hug for you:






Thanks for letting everyone know, Gypsy...



ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh, Poor Tina. Agree with everyone that she should go and have it checked out. ray:for a speedy recovery .

Jan


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow Tina, 

Really sorry to hear about your knee. I hope that you are notin a lot of pain. Geesh, take Gypsy's advice and GO SEE ADOCTOR! If not tonight, tomorrow then. Hoping for aspeedy recovery!

Sharon


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 16, 2005)

Gypsy how is our Tina doing. Has she gone to theER to have it looked at. I am worried about her. If she does not getthat looked at that my require surgery she will have alot of problemsin the future.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 16, 2005)

Speedy recovery Tina. We'll miss you.

Rainbows! ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 16, 2005)

Get that knee fixed quick Tina. We kneed you!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 16, 2005)

Tina! if you are able to get to the computer andread this .. GET TO THE ER RIGHT NOW ...or when I come to VA i willmake Freddy give you the butt!

I will be praying for a speedy and painless recovery!


----------



## sfritzp (Dec 16, 2005)

Praying that you feel better and that you'll do what's best for you, and your two legged and four legged family...
They need you! Think of them! God Bless


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Tina, Tina, Tina....I really hope you gotyourself to the ER!! I don't want to have to call and lectureyou about this, but I will if I have to.

Lots of Love and Prayers,

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 17, 2005)

ray:


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 17, 2005)

tina hurry up and get well we miss you 

what a time of year for this to happen 

get well soon 

lots of love varna tony adrian and lucy xxxx


----------



## bluebird (Dec 17, 2005)

Tina go to the doctor.dont act like me.bluebird


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

When I talkked to Tina last night ,she said she was heading to the ER this morning .soooo time will tell if she does or not , 

and Miss Carolyn Im notstubborn I am cheap theres a difference , cant justifyspending good money to have some DR tell me what Ialready knew , and then have to pay toargue with him or her .


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 17, 2005)

Tina, you are in our thoughts and prayers.

SLG and Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 17, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Get that knee fixed quick Tina. We kneed you!!!!


:highfive:Very good - and also very true. I really hope you do go to the ER Tina. Please look after yourself.

Jan


----------



## Zee (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh No !!!!!!!

Stupid boots !!!!!!


Get well soon T, Miss ya Hun !!!!!

:hug:


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Tina,

Sorry you hurt yourself.. Hope it gets better soon.:rose:

Cristy


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Tina! Hurry up and get well - we miss you too much!

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Dec 17, 2005)

Hope to see you back soon Tina! Take it easy on that knee!

Pam


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 17, 2005)

inkpansy:hope you get better soon Tina!!! :apollo:


----------



## doodle (Dec 17, 2005)

Ouch! That hurts justthinking about it. Tina, I hope you will see the doc and getthat knee taken care of. Sending you lots of good wishes toget better quick!


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

This morning, we went to the hospitaland they said she tore the ligament, She has to wear a immobilizer, andshe says it is great fun to wear it for a week. They also said that themuscle is swelling and it is putting pressure on the ligament. 

jeremy



P.S. mom you are in my prayers.Sending lots of love:kiss:ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Jer I am so glad your mom went in to get itchecked. Ouch that got to hurt though. give your mom some hugs and loveon the way. Micheal/MH says get well soon also give her some bunnykissies from him as well.


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2005)

Dajeti2 says 'Thank you'. She isthinkingabout getting a labtop.

She wishes she can geton the computer and type thank you herself.

jeremy


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 17, 2005)

That Stinks, Tina.

That must hurt like mad.

ray: 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 17, 2005)

That's Ok Jer but getting a laptop would be nicethough. IF your sick in bed like your mom you can play on the pc without getting out of bed.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know, Jer. Tell your Mom to take care and be careful she doesn't try and do too much.

Love Jan x


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 18, 2005)

TINA BO BINA!

I do hope you get well REAL soon!

Leave it to you to find the pair of boots layin' around where they shouldn't!:disgust:

I've got some bad knees myself, all yah' can do is rest up. 

Get well before Christmas my dear friend...

:bouquet:

all my love, 

Lyndsy


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 18, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry about yourknee!!! Do what the Dr says and stay off it as muchas possible, so you can GETWELL!!!inkpansy:inkpansy:Hugs Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 18, 2005)

Tina, I hope you are feeling better. You will be in my prayers - I hope your knee is feeling better.
rangepansy::rose:rangepansy:


----------



## kgarver (Dec 19, 2005)

GET WELL SOON!! :bunnydance::kiss:


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh TINA!!! I hope you're ok. I'm glad you went to the doctor, your critters need you 

Megan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 19, 2005)

:shock2:Tina!! I'm just seeing this.I'm glad you went to the doctors to get it checked out. I hope its nottoo painful for you.

Sending love

Vickie xxxx


----------



## JimD (Dec 19, 2005)

ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't thank you all enough. I'm doingpretty good all things considered. I tore one and possibly anotherligament in my right knee. I go to the orthopedist next week. I'll begetting an MRI then and see where I go from there.

I'll try and get once a day at least. I've been sitting on thecouch going bonkers wanting to get online and to the forum. Jer hasbeen awesome about checking hte forum for me and reading me differentthreads.

As bad as it hurts I will definitely not be doing anything Ishouldn't lol. They have my knee wrapped in an ace bandage and in animmobilizer. I also have two more days on the crutches.

Thank you all so much for all the good thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 19, 2005)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Hey nice to see you here. Welcome back and I hope you don't need major surgery at all.


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 19, 2005)

Ouch, Tina!!

I hope things heal quickly for you. Knees can be realpainful! I know what you mean about going bonkers sitting onthe couch, but try to stay off of it as much as possible.

Darn boots!:X


----------



## ariel (Dec 19, 2005)

Tina, hope you are soon on the road to recovery. Good luck for next week.


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 19, 2005)

YAY! You're BACK!

:elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 19, 2005)

Hang in there....hope some of the things I'vetold you can ease it a lil....sure hope you can get it strengthened andnot have to go the surgery route...:shock:My leg hurts againjust thinkin about it!!!!

You know where to find me if ya need anything...


----------

